# Conectar lavadora con panel digital a un pc



## maximo santander (May 5, 2009)

buenas noches 
soy analista de sistemas y me gustaria saber si se puede o no conectar una lavadora a un pc
sobre todo hecharla a fucionar desde el pc ingresarle el tiempo, el tipo de lavado, etc
gracias


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2009)

Si se puede hacer a base de trapiches con PIC, AVR, etc pero se puede hacer.

Si te interesa por puerto serie mira los manuales aquí.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=54&Itemid=105

Saludo.


----------

